# Teaching my Kid the Proper Way to Play Pattycake (Wing Chun)



## HW1 (Dec 5, 2016)

As with every skill, the fastest way to learn is to turn it into play. Make it fun and they will absorb the knowledge faster than using traditional forms of teaching.


----------



## tomatokilla (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome, I need to work on that with my kids!


----------



## frank raud (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice! My kids never like it when I throw them. Maybe I need to learn a more family friendly art.


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 14, 2017)

Awesome vid!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 14, 2017)

HW1 said:


> As with every skill, the fastest way to learn is to turn it into play. Make it fun and they will absorb the knowledge faster than using traditional forms of teaching.


I'm an outsider to WC, so I'm a bit in the dark here. How is that more "play" than "traditional forms of teaching"?


----------



## HW1 (Aug 14, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I'm an outsider to WC, so I'm a bit in the dark here. How is that more "play" than "traditional forms of teaching"?


It's how I introduce concepts and techniques to her. I present it as a game or a challenge as in "Can you copy what I do?" or "I wanna see how fast you can trap my arms and get me." No pressure to learn anything, just have fun. Achievements and improvements receive praise and mistakes are celebrated (as in the end of the video where you accidentally gave me a high-five.) That's it. Like a video game, if you mess up, start from your last checkpoint.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 14, 2017)

HW1 said:


> It's how I introduce concepts and techniques to her. I present it as a game or a challenge as in "Can you copy what I do?" or "I wanna see how fast you can trap my arms and get me." No pressure to learn anything, just have fun. Achievements and improvements receive praise and mistakes are celebrated (as in the end of the video where you accidentally gave me a high-five.) That's it. Like a video game, if you mess up, start from your last checkpoint.


That's not far outside some of my training experiences, in how TMA often teach kids, and (with a bit less "game" to it) how many teach adults, too. Copy what I do, now try this thing and let's get it faster. Good training tools.


----------

